# isn't she lovely?



## alecstilleyedye (24 May 2009)

my new fixed project

i say project, all it needs to get up and running is some tubs and a front brake. the saddle in the pics is just a spare one i had so i could try it out for size.

i got it via a chap in the club for no money whatsoever, with loads of spare sprockets, chainrings and a chainwhip thrown in.

i just love the sheer elegance of the thing. can't wait to ride it. i'm saving up for the tubs…


----------



## Joe24 (24 May 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Landslide (24 May 2009)

Yum. Well worth doing a proper job on.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 May 2009)

Oh, very good. Very nice indeed.
*approves*
*obligatory chain comment*


----------



## trio25 (24 May 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RedBike (24 May 2009)

That looks like a big gear!

I do like old lugged steel frames.


----------



## jpatterson (24 May 2009)

Very nice, I love the lugwork on it!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> That looks like a big gear!



you're not wrong. it was 13 x 48, it's now 13/15 x 46. i found that the hub was double sided, so i've put the lower gear on the other side and flipped it over.


----------



## RedBike (24 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> you're not wrong. it was 13 x 48, it's now 13/15 x 46. i found that the hub was double sided, so i've put the lower gear on the other side and flipped it over.



I will be watching with intrest to see how you get on. I've just (got it this morning) brought a fixed wheel bike. 
Its currently got an 18tooth freewheel fitted (48 chainring) but I intend to fit a fixed sprocket to the other side of the hub very soon. All i've got to do is work out what size!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> I will be watching with intrest to see how you get on. I've just (got it this morning) brought a fixed wheel bike.
> Its currently got an 18tooth freewheel fitted (48 chainring) but I intend to fit a fixed sprocket to the other side of the hub very soon. All i've got to do is work out what size!



hope you enjoy yours too.

this might be useful. some useful advice from a knowledgeable clubmate was to go one gear higher than the equivalent freewheel gear, as the action of the fixed acts like a flywheel.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2009)

Been away...honest.....that's one very nice bike that - is that original paint....whooooo....

Free.....for now...it's gonna cost.....it's well lovely..........


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Been away...honest.....that's one very nice bike that - is that original paint....whooooo....
> 
> Free.....for now...it's gonna cost.....it's well lovely..........



sort of yes and no. it has been repainted, but quite soon after it was new, not recently. it hadn't been ridden for over 40 years 'til last week.

your right about cost. i've split the project into two phases. phase 1 (complete) is getting it back on the road (spare 700c wheels, brake lever and caliper), phase 2 will involve getting proper tubs for the sprint rims, a better saddle, leather bar tape and possibly leather straps for the chater-lea pedals.


----------



## mickle (31 May 2009)

It's chuffing gorgeous A, undoubtedly built by Claude himself at what is now Strattons bike shop in Wandsworth SE London.


----------



## GrahamG (1 Jun 2009)

Bloody lovely - if you're thinking of putting it into regular service then there's some parts (wheels, crankset etc.) that might be best 'preserved'. Or just have fun....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jun 2009)

GrahamG said:


> Bloody lovely - if you're thinking of putting it into regular service then there's some parts (wheels, crankset etc.) that might be best 'preserved'. Or just have fun....



indeed, the original wheelset (hb airlite hubs, fiamme rims) was built by reg harris' mechanic and needs tubs, so they will be just used occasionally. it's on the road for current use with a mixture of mavic/alex wheels with one black and one yellow tyre 

i'm stripping the bottom bracket tonight, as i'm sure after 40 years it will need at least new grease. it's obviously so well looked after (and serviced) that i'm hoping that that will be as straightforward as it can be having the right tools, clear instructions but no experience of cup and cone bbs…


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2009)

slavver. Very very nice.


----------



## RedBike (5 Jun 2009)

Are you doing Macc wheelers Cheshire Cycle way ride on it next week?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Jun 2009)

RedBike said:


> Are you doing Macc wheelers Cheshire Cycle way ride on it next week?



only of there's no hills, or wind


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jun 2009)

Sweet. You jammy bastard!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Jul 2009)

now has a green brooks saddle, brooks green bar tape, tubs and a handlebar mounted bottle cage.

looks the dog's. (photos to come)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Jul 2009)

photos here at last…


----------



## wafflycat (18 Jul 2009)

Lovely! A classic.


Apart from.. isn't that chain just a tiny bit slack?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Jul 2009)

cheeky waffles 

chain is about right, subject to a test ride that is…


----------

